
Honey: A Game Engine and Game Engine Tutorial – First Post - mcarlin
http://www.friendsonmountains.com/blog/2018/06/26/lets-make-honey-version-0-00/
======
mcarlin
Ayo! I'm making a game engine and writing a tutorial about it!

Whyyy?

Unity makes painfully clunky games, good languages like Python and Javascript
are only good for making smallish games, and C++ is still super unpleasant to
work with.

C++ is my least favorite programming language, but it's also still the best
way to make professional games, the kind you can put on the Switch and in the
Steam store. I'm not good at C++ and neither are most of the people I know,
especially in the game making community.

I figure we could learn together and make something really nice. So I give you
Honey, a free open source C++ game engine with a focus on simplicity,
cuteness, and smoothness. Honey is a work in progress and always will be.
Every piece of code ever committed to Honey will come with a teaching blog
post.

I'm about 12 commits into making Honey, so it's still preliminary, though I
can use it to make simple stuff like
[http://friendsonmountains.com/ABearCs/](http://friendsonmountains.com/ABearCs/).
But I'm making decently speedy progress, so some time later this year, it
should be something people might want to use.

Join me, and let's learn to make a horrible thing into a nice one!

